# An SMF Evolution? My Observations



## tx smoker (Dec 2, 2019)

I started reading this forum just over 10 years ago and finally joined almost 7 years ago. At the time there were some really nice looking meals and cooks being posted, no question about that. I was inspired in a way you can never imagine. My inspiration has continued to grow following the sage advice from folks like 

 Bearcarver
  , 

 foamheart
 , 

 disco
 and several other great people here. Please forgive me if I've missed anybody that has changed the course of our lives, it's just that those are the first that come to mind. These folks tend to be very humble and downplay their contributions to the forum but they have provided the catalyst and inspiration for a whole new wave of cooking. Hats off to all of you!! Maybe it's just my imagination but it seems as though the quality and variety of presentation just seems to continue getting better and better. I'm seeing meals presented here that you couldn't get in a 5-star restaurant, no matter how much money you were willing to spend. What I find really interesting is that unless I miss my guess, only a very few people here have any formal culinary training. That makes it even more incredible to see the meals people are turning out.  Again, perhaps it's just my deviant little mind running wild on me but I'm thinking there has been an evolution in this forum that is nothing short of incredible. I know in no uncertain terms that I have grown more that I ever thought possible in the culinary arts since embracing this place. It seems as though we are all feeding off of each for inspiration and ideas to take our food to the next level and present stuff that nobody has ever seen before. Certainly, I've pushed the boundaries and put out some really good stuff, but so have a whole bunch of other folks. This has been one Hell of a ride, and I have the feeling that it's just beginning. It's not going to do anything but continue getting better if what I think I've been seeing keeps the course. From the bottom of my heart, I want to thank each and every one of you for the ideas, the inspiration, and creating the desire to keep getting better....making each meal better than the last one. Y'all are nothing short of amazing!!

Climbing down off my soapbox,
Robert


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> I started reading this forum just over 10 years ago and finally joined almost 7 years ago. At the time there were some really nice looking meals and cooks being posted, no question about that. I was inspired in a way you can never imagine. My inspiration has continued to grow following the sage advice from folks like
> 
> Bearcarver
> ,
> ...




Couldnt agree more.  I have learned alot here and still learning.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 2, 2019)

I believe you're right Robert!  First one that comes to mind that you didn't mention was pops6927 (don't know how to put avatars and such on here) but he was one I learned alot from in my years of looking.  And there are many more...too many to mention.  But following their tradition there are more people stepping up and continuing it. You for one have posted some tremendous posts, smokinvol is right there with you.  Dirtsailer, Steve H, tallbm (who just recently helped me out with pid controller), chili , dave omak, disco, foamheart...

A big thank you to all of you! Just naming the ones who have taught me alot, that I  can remember for now

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 2, 2019)

Well said! Because of SMF I've learned how to smoke and grill better, bake, roast coffee, cure meat, make jerky, think outside the box around heat, and try dishes I never would have tried before. I understand the science of cooking better than I ever have. I still can't take pics worth a darn, so maybe that's next on my learning agenda.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 2, 2019)

This is quite the place- well said. I've grown a ton learning from everyone here, even though I still have my bungled dishes! This place feeds this addicting lifestyle....


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 2, 2019)

I agree Robert.  I have the same feelings.  Nothing but respect for everyone here.


----------



## David Halcomb (Dec 2, 2019)

Agree with all above.  Awesome website.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 2, 2019)

A great post and for sure we all have to agree we all learned and shared a lot on this form. Even some of those mention every now and then will say I didn't know that or that's a new one to me. Again a great post thank you. 

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2019)

Great post and observations. There are amazing cooks documented here. I have learned so much here since I have joined. I pick up pointers on smoking, grilling , picking , sausage , side dishes and the list goes on. I’ve learned to improve my playing skills by seeing others money shots. Just an overall great place to share and grow together. Way to many people have helped me here to capture in shout outs so thanks all! I will give a shout out to 

 disco
  and 

 chilerelleno
  as their plating skills inspire me to keep getting better.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 2, 2019)

I had to Google culinary training........................

Nothing but smoking, cooking, enjoying live - my happy place.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 2, 2019)

Its why we all came here. There are other places out there but here we came to learn and share what we could. I  always find new inspiration here.  I think IMHO the most important thing this board has is respect. Its not necessarily respect of knowledge that is not unusual, but respect of space. Folks  here don't fight, there is very seldom any drama, and no matter how long its been since you logged in people are still around and glad to see you. Here it doesn't matter if you are right or wrong you still have that right to defend your opinion without becoming embroiled in a overly heated discussion.

I know I came to learn and still do.  There are so many  experts to ask questions of.  So many cooks to showcase their regional specialities. Everyone knows something of value and is curious about more to learn.                                   

Its a great place to enjoy ideas and friends, and that is also true about our failures as well as our triumphs.  LOL  Everyone is human.  Some of those failures are far better reading that the triumphs.  When we laugh its always with you because generally we'd already that same thing ourselves.  Too many great folks here to mention great names, I guess it would all be about when you first arrived. 

Its a wonderful site.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 2, 2019)

Foamheart I think you said it best...it's about respect.  Members here from all over, and all willing to learn from others...it's a good thing

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2019)

Brokenhandle said:


> (don't know how to put avatars and such on here)


@ sign then start to type members name , choices will show up in a drop down menu . Pick the one you want .


 Brokenhandle


----------



## Steve H (Dec 3, 2019)

Nicely sad Robert. Just from the people pouring out their condolences for my father proves how great this group is.


----------



## tropics (Dec 3, 2019)

Robert Very well said I have garnered a lot using this forum,sausage making,bread ah so so,curing is 1 of the greatest, sharing recipes for everyone even the lurkers LOL. My plating skills will not get better.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2019)

Well said Robert!
Al


----------



## xray (Dec 3, 2019)

Very well said. I’ve learned and garnered so much information from this site and interacted with a lot of great people.

You could never stop learning here.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 3, 2019)

Very well said Robert I'll drink to that. Glad you shared this. I've have learned so much since joining up and even lurking for awhile before that. Never thought I would make my own bacon, smoked cheese, pickled various things, rubs, sauces etc...and cooked some of the things I have since learning what I have here. Wonderful bunch of people for sure!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2019)

Well said Robert!!
I come from a "Not very rich" Family, but we had each other & were close:
My Mother was a terrible cook, but my Grandmother (Dad's Side) was a Great cook, but I only got to enjoy her cooking on Sunday Breakfasts. Probably why I was Skinny in my younger days, up until I went in the Army. So I was 6'  3". and about 165 when I graduated, but put on 30 pounds in 8 weeks of Basic. Then I lost 20 of that in 2 weeks of Leave.
I went to Vietnam at 195 lbs, but lost a lot there, because there wasn't much worth eating, when you had time.
Once I got back from Vietnam, I bought a Hibachi, and that was all the cooking I did for my last 2 years in the Army.
So about all I ever knew how to make were Hamburgers, Hot Dogs, Steaks, and "Bacon & Eggs".

So I had pretty much a clean slate when I got here in 2009.
It was easy to learn a lot from the guys who were here back then, because I didn't have much prior cooking mistakes in the way of my learning, so I soaked up pretty much in a relatively short time.

The biggest problem I found back in those days was most posts (threads) were lacking in details, so I had to get my knowledge from numerous members to get the whole recipe & method. (ingredients from this guy, Temp from that guy, and Time from those 2 guys)
That's when I decided to take copious notes, and go into a lot of detail in nearly all of my Posts.
Almost everybody seemed to like it, with the exception of a few who thought that all of my details meant I was telling everyone that I was saying "My way is the Only Way".
Hopefully there aren't Too Many who think that any more, as I've continued doing that with my Step by Steps.
I've also noticed that since those days way back then, there are a much larger percentage of Members here including a lot more details than could be found in this "Good Old Days".
I like to think I had something to do with that, because there are some awesome posts coming out over the last couple years!!!

I learned most of what I know in the first year or 2, but I'm continuing to learn from you guys, including some who are relatively new to this forum.

My Thanks To All who Contribute, and Please keep up the Great Work!!

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Very well said my friend.

I only recently joined but am super impressed with the people on this site (I have been on other forums that I now lurk instead of participate due to squabbling and negative attitudes) so this site is a breath of fresh air!

Case in point, on my last post of my anniversary dinner my wife was floored when she read the replies as everyone wished us a happy anniversary (you do not see that now a days).

So you and the others mentioned here should get kudos for keeping the site positive and informative...  

John


----------



## sandyut (Dec 3, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> From the bottom of my heart, I want to thank each and every one of you for the ideas, the inspiration, and creating the desire to keep getting better....making each meal better than the last one. Y'all are nothing short of amazing!!




Robert,
Very well said!  I agree 100%.  this site has inspired, saved some sweat, helped in countless ways, supported regardless of how silly the question...  Its just the best!  Thank you for posting this and thank you to all!  (PS: my wife and kids thank you too)


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 3, 2019)

I totally agree with everyone, this has to be the best of ALL forums on the internet, like many of you I learned so much here,  and hopefully helped some people. I know I actually never met any of you but it feels like I made some friends here.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 3, 2019)

I have to echo what you guys have already said, and better than I would be able to say it.
Special thanks to Bearcarver for his very educational  tutorials; Dave in Omak for his great sanitation advice; Chef Jimmy J for several great recipes; pops6927 for his "idiot-proof" wet brine; and thanks to our dear, departed friend, Scarbelly, for his Buffalo-injected chicken wings recipe. That is the one dish that I always get the most requests for during football season. His wings carry on his memory, and I think it's a great tribute to his BBQ mastery.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks for the likes sandyut and tallbm  they are appreciated.

Warren


----------

